# Alright, I'll try:  Ken Lee Photography travel site and photography blog



## AfroKen (Dec 17, 2011)

kenleephotography.com (my blog is "included" in this, but is kenleephotography | Photo on the Go: Ken Lee Photography Blog if you want to jump straight to it).  Anyway, the site links to its corresponding photo in my photo store.  And I also have a Facebook page at Ken Lee Photography | Facebook if you would like to come by and visit.  Thank you very much!!


----------

